# Drivers, your income is about to increase!



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

For everyone who wanted to take down uber with B.S. tips campaigns and flat out *****ing, this is the way to more income and kicking ubers ass. We live in a capitalist system. Uber has every right to squeeze every last penny out of us. BUT as participants in the same system, we also have every right to make the most money possible as well.

Here we go:

DO NOT accept ANY ride if it is 1.9 or less. Only accept rides that are 2.0 or higher. i dont care where or what time it is, do not accept 1.9 or less.

If everybody does this, there will *always* be a surge of 2.0 or higher. now some of you geniuses will ask yourself, how can we ensure ALL drivers comply. Very good question.

Request fake rides as a passenger, while you are sitting and waiting for 2.0 or higher. Then cancel on the non-team player driver after 4 minutes. For example, you are a driver who is part of this plan. the surge is at 1.5 only. you are waiting for 2.0 . while you are waiting, request 1 ride from your other phone and send the stupid driver on a goose chase for 4 minutes. then cancel. Once a non compliant driver has been duped a few times, he/she will give up and join our side.

I am so pumped. To all the regulars on here, lets make this happen.

START Tonight. remember, if not 2.0 or higher, just request ONLY 1 driver and cancel after 4 minutes. you will not need to do this over and over. if many drivers to this, each driver will only have to do 1 or 2 cancels a day and it will work.

FOR THOSE DRIVERS WHO WILL NOT JOIN US, BE PREPARED FOR A LOT OF 4 MINUTE CANCELLATIONS!!!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad I don't live in LA! While most of the drivers have no clue (the ones that do are no longer driving, play the guarantee game or wait on surges), some are like me and playing the guarantee game. I don't know if you can where you are located but in OC, there are places that are not too popular with UBER and you can either get at least 45 minutes before a ping or someone is in the middle of those morons waiting for their $.90/mile fare and being protected playing the guarantee game. Last week, I needed 4 rides in 2 hours before midnight so I was out there hustling for a ride. I didn't want to but to qualify for at least $150 in guarantees is well worth a hopeful ride of under $10 and stays close to get another ping. I wonder if UBusER can spot those that pull that BS and then find you banned from using UBER?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

*DRIVERS, YOUR INCOME IS ABOUT TO INCREASE!!
*
Did this guy help you formulate the plan?








Hope I don't run in your area.
If so .. I'll be hunting for the source of this weird scheme.

Yours truly,
_Non Compliant Stupid Driver_


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> If you want to wait out for surges 2.0 and higher, then knock yourself out.
> 
> The ****ing with other drivers part of your plan just makes you look as big of a ******** as Uber is.


I am sorry it has come to this and frankly i hate to have to resort to it but Uber has pushed us to a corner. As the government says, its "collateral damage"


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> *DRIVERS, YOUR INCOME IS ABOUT TO INCREASE!!
> *
> Did this guy help you formulate the plan?
> View attachment 5975
> ...


Mike, how much is travis paying you? I'll surge it 2.0x


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL. Seems like a lot of effort. Good luck with your plan.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

marketmark said:


> LOL. Seems like a lot of effort. Good luck with your plan.


Thanks for the best wishes. Just want to point out to you what you call a lot off efort sgould be directed to what you do for .90 a mile. that my friend is a lot of effort . good luck driving for minimum wage


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I don't know if you are a paid shill trying to disrupt things or just a bad driver trying to bring everyone down to his level but in any case thanks for making it so easy to know what idiot to add to my ignore list today.


diane, please say hello to Travis for me


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow another genius. I think that plan was posted here before. And rejected. In fact I think you were the 3rd person I have seen here recommend this.

If you want to be an Uber activist you will find your plan short lived and go down in flames. Just hope you don't take anyone with you.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Actionjax...


Actionjax said:


> Wow another genius. I think that plan was posted here before. And rejected. In fact I think you were the 3rd person I have seen here recommend this.
> 
> If you want to be an Uber activist you will find your plan short lived and go down in flames. Just hope you don't take anyone with you.


Actionjax...I must say that at first, I was surprised by you lack of support. But now I am no longer surprised as I realize you are in Travis' pocket. You have provided no reason why this effort would be short lived. you have only stated opinion that was proabaly written by the PR team at Uber hq. You are a disgrace to your namesake, aka the real action jackson, who had chuck norris' back in delta force


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Juber said:


> Actionjax...
> 
> Actionjax...I must say that at first, I was surprised by you lack of support. But now I am no longer surprised as I realize you are in Travis' pocket. You have provided no reason why this effort would be short lived. you have only stated opinion that was proabaly written by the PR team at Uber hq. You are a disgrace to your namesake, aka the real action jackson, who had chuck norris' back in delta force


Well Travis pays me very well to ensure you are given the best direction possible. In fact this board must be full of Uber legions waiting to spread that gospel.

To be blunt you will be found out and you will be canned when you have less than 80% acceptance ratings and you start to be charged $5 for every ride you request that is canceled. You will not be given a 5 min window. Hey sounds like more money to drivers. They should thank you. Just before the account is suspended.

Not a matter of if but when. I love people who think they are smarter than the system.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

i have know idea what you are saying.. good luck with .90 cent per mile


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Problem 1: If you sit there and just ignore pings until you get your 2.0 x surge, your acceptance rating will go through the floor and Uber will get rid of you.

Problem 2: People will start using other services if Uber drivers start ignoring them. Less riders = less surge.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Problem 1: If you sit there and just ignore pings until you get your 2.0 x surge, your acceptance rating will go through the floor and Uber will get rid of you.
> 
> Problem 2: People will start using other services if Uber drivers start ignoring them. Less riders = less surge.


Tim: thanks for your critique. as to the "problems" let me defuse:

1. You should stay offline while surge is 1.9 or below. This way, your acceptance rate is not effected.
2. you are not ignoring anyone. You are giving rides at 2.0 or higher like any saturday night at 1:45 am.

I have thought about this a lot. If ANYONE can suggest a real flaw or a better suggestion to earn more money, lets hear it. The sooner you realize this is great method under the circumstances, the sooner your income will increase.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

If you plan to drive long term In Los Angeles there is a network of bandits , network with them , if I was staring in this bussiness that's is were I would start today 
You will build up a customer base in no time 
Working with people you know only , ensures you fly under the radar 
Do this for a year you will find that the only way you can go next is legit 
Once legit you are untouchable as long as you follow PUC & Airport Rules 
P.S. Yes Yes you could get in trouble if caught but well worth the risk


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Juber said:


> I have thought about this a lot.


That shows. To come up with such a genius idea is like a theory of relativity by Einstein, no it's more like the law of gravity by Newton. Such a brilliant and well-thought of a plan! It has to be patented.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> That shows. To come up with such a genius idea is like a theory of relativity by Einstein, no it's more like the law of gravity by Newton. Such a brilliant and well-thought of a plan! It has to be patented.


MikeB. thanks for your thoughts. But you are the real genius driving for .90 cents a mile.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Youre dumb!
NO! YOU ARE!
NO YOU!
me?
YEAH YOU! 
WELL YOU'RE DUMBERER
SHUTUP STUPID!

NO YOU ARE!


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> That shows. To come up with such a genius idea is like a theory of relativity by Einstein, no it's more like the law of gravity by Newton. Such a brilliant and well-thought of a plan! It has to be patented.





Backdash said:


> Youre dumb!
> NO! YOU ARE!
> NO YOU!
> me?
> ...


Thanks backdash for clearing things up. you are a useful tool


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I have never understood why drivers who want to get wider community participation in these schemes don't simply request a ride, immediately text the the driver you requested the details and why you requested, then cancel immediately.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I have never understood why drivers who want to get wider community participation in these schemes don't simply request a ride, immediately text the the driver you requested the details and why you requested, then cancel immediately.


If you consider a challenge to Uber wage structure a "scheme" so be it. Regarding your second point, I will take your suggestion and will do just that. I'd like to ask you your objection to this "scheme"? Are you simply satisfied with .90 cents a mile?? Again, thanks for the usable suggestion


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

scheme
skēm/
_noun_
noun: *scheme*; plural noun: *schemes
1*.
a large-scale systematic plan or arrangement for attaining some particular object or putting a particular idea into effect.

I have no objection to it, scheme was my word choice. I am all for it. No one should have to drive for less than $1.30 a mile IMO.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Juber said:


> MikeB. thanks for your thoughts. But you are the real genius driving for .90 cents a mile.


Well... you're welcome!

And, no, my market's rate us a buck thirty five. And no, I'm not driving for Uber.

But, on a serious note such a brilliant idea has to be protected by U.S. patent, otherwise they'll steal it from you, genius.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I have never understood why drivers who want to get wider community participation in these schemes don't simply request a ride, immediately text the the driver you requested the details and why you requested, then cancel immediately.


That worked in NJ and then the guy came here and told how awesome he was by making it surge every time. I think he got deactivated when he bragged here.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> That worked in NJ and then the guy came here and told how awesome he was by making it surge every time. I think he got deactivated when he bragged here.


Yep he had to beg to uber to take him back.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> That worked in NJ and then the guy came here and told how awesome he was by making it surge every time. I think he got deactivated when he bragged here.


I am aware. Easy fix. Buy burner phone. Quickly call the driver then end call so you have the fake #. Then text said driver from burner phone.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Or, perhaps even better yet, make a fake rider account with something like a Vanilla visa card or whatever the newest prepaid crap is and do this. Then they can't track you down.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mike888 said:


> *DRIVERS, YOUR INCOME IS ABOUT TO INCREASE!!
> *
> Did this guy help you formulate the plan?
> View attachment 5975
> ...


I wanna party with that guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Does everybody now understand that Juber Chuck Norris only created his thread to get a reaction?

The dude is a boring sorry little turd that wants to gain attention by throwing a tantrum about his own nonsense.

Just ignore the child.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh brother, okay, it' s like this, you're gonna be deactivated for doing this kind of thing.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Oh brother, okay, it' s like this, you're gonna be deactivated for doing this kind of thing.


Oscar, if I get deactivated, so be it. But I sure as hell are not gonna stand by while drivers are making .90 mile before Ubers cut, gas, wear and tear


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I have never understood why drivers who want to get wider community participation in these schemes don't simply request a ride, immediately text the the driver you requested the details and why you requested, then cancel immediately.


I pinged over 10 drivers tonight while the rate was below 2.0. When they showed up I explained what I was doing and gave them each $2. Had to take off my license plate incase any one was a rat


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Well it looks like Dallas driver are doing so. I see as soon as the surge goes away most of the old driver goes offline. The one i see are all new driver coz those rooki don't know what is going on and they just tend to stay online. With 1 driver being online makes a lot of difference. I have seen personally that when I am at 1.5 and suddenly I get a ping the surge jumps to 2.1...this is how I figure out and at that moment I call the rider telling I am at road block coz of accident and cancel the ride before they charge $6 on you. And they will be ready for that lol....


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

@chi1cabby you are a veteran. Please share your thoughts on what has been proposed is it a strategy that can work for you In chicago??


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If you dont like your rate, dont drive. Go work someplace else. Don't start screwing with others.

On a side note, you said stay offline until the surge rate goes up. How can you tell what the surge rate is if your not online?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Juber said:


> Thanks backdash for clearing things up. you are a useful tool


NO YOU ARE!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yeah!
In theory this is doable. But making it happen is daunting. You'd need mass participation from other drivers in LA. 
Here are some suggestions:
1) Join @84483Team by texting "UberLA" to 84483. Go to one of their meetings and see if they are amenable to it. 








2) Drivers want to work and Not play hide n seek! So perhaps reduce the Surge threshold to 1.5X during off-peak hours.
3) You'd need some combination of burner phone/number, prepaid CC, and Google Wallet to setup fake Rider Acc that's untraceable to your real ID.

I never signed up as UberX/Lyft Driver. I was working on getting a car to sign-up till rates dropped to ¢90/mile in Chicago last Aug. Chicago Uber/Lyft Drivers are hopeless...their willingness to work at that rate is the reason that we have ¢75/mile in many markets now.

Good luck!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I have never understood why drivers who want to get wider community participation in these schemes don't simply request a ride, immediately text the the driver you requested the details and why you requested, then cancel immediately.


Someone did that and got deactivated for it. Could do with burner phone etc but if the driver you call does it they may not be as prepared.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> If you dont like your rate, dont drive. Go work someplace else. Don't start screwing with others.
> 
> On a side note, you said stay offline until the surge rate goes up. How can you tell what the surge rate is if your not online?


Tim, if I don't like my rate, my only option is to quit?? Why?? Why can't I do something about it like force a surge?? Everything I am doing is within Uber own guidelines. As an independent contractor I'm free to take any rides I want in to reject any rides I want in terms of cancelling on other drivers it iscollateral damage that won't last for too much longer by the way I cancelled on over 10 drivers tonight but paid $2 each for wasting their time. to know when rates of God. Cub need to use a second phone and login as a passenger into uber app


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah!
> In theory this is doable. But making it happen is daunting. You'd need mass participation from other drivers in LA.
> Here are some suggestions:
> 1) Join @84483Team by texting "UberLA" to 84483. Go to one of their meetings and see if they are amenable to it.
> ...


Thank you sir! Will take all under advisement


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> If you dont like your rate, dont drive. Go work someplace else. Don't start screwing with others.
> 
> On a side note, you said stay offline until the surge rate goes up. How can you tell what the surge rate is if your not online?


Without even realizing it, TimFromMA just validated Juber's whole point of this thread.

Notice how TimFromMA's first reaction is to get all butthurt and defensive even though the whole point of this thread is to teach drivers to unite, thus raising our collective value. And then he admits to not knowing a key concept of the very point of this thread.

KNOWING HOW TO GAUGE THE SURGE BY USING THE *RIDER APP* IS HOW TO PLAY THE GAME!!!!!! AAAAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!!

Quit thinking like an Uber kool-aid drinking pawn and use it to maximize your own value and make money. You will maximize the value of the drivers around you in the process.

The flaw is that another new weekly batch of noobs screws up the whole process. Know how and when to game a surge situation.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

If anyone would like to chip in, I would like to place a billboard ad right across Uber offices on Westwood that informs Newby drivers not to take rides under 2.0x. I'm putting in $50 to start. Btw, anyone work for clearchannel ??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I am aware. Easy fix. Buy burner phone. Quickly call the driver then end call so you have the fake #. Then text said driver from burner phone.


Gps location will tip you away. There need to be a pact agreed on by many drivers via this forum or some app. And without having to use any of the Uber system and infrastructure we could communicate. As long as your plan involves using Uber driver or rider app, you are going to be caught.

I had suggested every driver do this until a surge kicks in:

Log on to Uber driver app
If there is no surge, go offline and wait 1 minute

Logon to Uber driver app
If there is no surge, go offline and stay offline for 2 minutes.

Logon to uber driver app
If there is no surge, go offline and stay offline for 3 minutes

Repeat process until there is enough shortage and surge kicks in

For this to happen, we need all drivers act in unison. This when achieved, Uber will surrender and maybe start listening to drivers, it can help them be less cocky and maybe add tip button.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Holiday said:


> Honestly is hard to drive for 10 mins and only get 4 dollars plus a bad rating smh


Yesterday just that happened. I drove in heavy traffic to a bad address, customer was upset I was not there and I cancelled to avoid a 1 star. Maybe it was a long fare. But each 1 star drags me down by 0.01 and I am at 4.90 with 1500+ rides. I will try to maintain my rating in case Uber starts firing those of us with 4.8 one day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Chicago Uber/Lyft *Drivers are hopeless...their willingness to work at that rate is the reason* that we have ¢75/mile in many markets now.
> 
> Good luck!


*I think you hit the nail on the head. *

Get 2 phones. On one phone use the pax app to monitor surge and amount. Don't turn on the driver app til the fare is acceptable to you, the driver.

I would not fall headlong into pricing collusion with other independent contractors. *****ing about it is one thing. Having your own guidelines to drive is one thing.

Collusion with others does open some other cans of legal worms that I would hesitate to be involved in. The independent contractor scheme does take the driver organization schemes somewhat out of the equations. It's not like being an employee and being under the umbrella of employee organization and union protection laws.

And any ghost pax that is ordering fares and then cancelling is probably going to get a very short stay in the Uber system, especially when Uber can pinpoint the location of that phone to the same location as the Uber drivers phone, so that idea is just ignorant on the surface of it.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> *I think you hit the nail on the head. *
> 
> Get 2 phones. On one phone use the pax app to monitor surge and amount. Don't turn on the driver app til the fare is acceptable to you, the driver.
> 
> ...


As I have already mentioned, each driver needs to only do 1 -2 cancellations a day. That's it! That is no where enough for Uber to pin point anyone.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone care to place bets on how long before Juber gets his driver account closed?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

@TimFromMA how could you possibly have any money to wager when you drive for .72 cents a mile. Oh ya, I forget. You are in travis' pocket


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Anyone care to place bets on how long before Juber gets his driver account closed?


Give me $10 on the under 60 day spot.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Juber said:


> As I have already mentioned, each driver needs to only do 1 -2 cancellations a day. That's it! That is no where enough for Uber to pin point anyone.


Common sense should tell you that any pax account that is ordering and then cancelling fares is not long on shelf life.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Juber said:


> @TimFromMA how could you possibly have any money to wager when you drive for .72 cents a mile. Oh ya, I forget. You are in travis' pocket


Ya got me figured out.

I'll put $50 on less than 30 days.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

You kids... the only reason you would be cheering for Goliath to beat david, is bc you have low self esteem. It's ok, I will risk my employment at .72 cent a mile for the greater good. and please send my regards to Travis


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Juber said:


> You kids... the only reason you would be cheering for Goliath to beat david, is bc you have low self esteem. It's ok, I will risk my employment at .72 cent a mile for the greater good. and please send my regards to Travis


Just keep the app off if you don't like the fare. Easy solution. Yer preachin to the choir on fares. Best reaction is just don't do it. Let some other poor bastards ruin themselves.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There was a post recently from a member from Ft Lauderdale, that posted one of his weekly earnings. I'm not sure what thread it was on, but I recall the net was around 1200. Also surge amounts were around 150. Apparently around the Ft Lauderdale area is around $3/mile. Maybe what the OP is trying to tell is to move to Ft Lauderdale, but is too bashful to say so.


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Get 2 phones. On one phone use the pax app to monitor surge and amount. Don't turn on the driver app til the fare is acceptable to you, the driver.


Why 2 phones? Is that an Apple thing? Works just fine with 1 phone on Android.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not much impressed with the idea BUT I've been doing something similar for the last 6 months. At 1:30AM on, all of our trips are from downtown to residential areas. After I clear a call I head back downtown BUT I stay offline till I'm close. Serves 2 purposes, allows the surge to build a little more and when I get downtown and go back online, I have a 3 minute pickup, not a 12 minute one from far away who will disappear before I get there. So definitely merit but I have an issue with messing with other drivers.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not much impressed with the idea BUT I've been doing something similar for the last 6 months. At 1:30AM on, all of our trips are from downtown to residential areas. After I clear a call I head back downtown BUT I stay offline till I'm close. Serves 2 purposes, allows the surge to build a little more and when I get downtown and go back online, I have a 3 minute pickup, not a 12 minute one from far away who will disappear before I get there. So definitely merit but I have an issue with messing with other drivers.


I hear your brother but new drivers have to learn not to take below 2.0x. I have been giving drivers $2 but not sure how much longer that will be sustainable...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ripd said:


> Why 2 phones? Is that an Apple thing? Works just fine with 1 phone on Android.


I run 2 phones primarily if doing both Uber and Lyft apps simultaneously or having the pax app open on one and the driver app on the other so I can see what the other drivers are doing. But it's also helpful to not have to mess with the destination address if the pax has multiple pax drop offs (you can put the address in the other phone map app) or if they want to make a stop or two you can put the address in or search on the other phone. Just speeds things up a bit, less dinking around.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I really dont care what you do except when it comes to messing around with other people's income. Deliberately requesting a ride only to cancel 4 minutes later so you can try to force people to join your scam is really scummy. There could very well be drivers on here who's supper tonight is depending on just how many rides they can give and you sending them on a wild goose chase to further your own unethical and possibly illegal agenda is a real low class move on your part. If you dont like the way they do things here, find someplace else thats more to your liking. Maybe enough people will follow you and force Uber to change their ways if they want to keep their drivers. Dont screw with the income of others.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I really dont care what you do except when it comes to messing around with other people's income. Deliberately requesting a ride only to cancel 4 minutes later so you can try to force people to join your scam is really scummy. There could very well be drivers on here who's supper tonight is depending on just how many rides they can give and you sending them on a wild goose chase to further your own unethical and possibly illegal agenda is a real low class move on your part. If you dont like the way they do things here, find someplace else thats more to your liking. Maybe enough people will follow you and force Uber to change their ways if they want to keep their drivers. Dont screw with the income of others.


Wow Tim from MA. you my friend are a punk. you are a socialist fool and you cannot tell me what to do. I am free to do whatever I like as long as it is whithin the law. Drivers should be aware that as part of their job being a part of uber, they will get passengers who will request and cancel. How about you quit uber and go somehwere else if you dont like that policy that is straight from uber. What you purposely fail to point out is that I am not trying to hurt driver income. In fact, by what i am doing, driver income will increase. You are doing a disservice to new drivers by staying quite when you know damn well that they are not making any money on .72 cents a mile. And for the record, i am paying drivers that i cancel on $2 when they show up. i have set aside $300 for this venutre and wiill raise capital to fund more if needed. I am doing all this to increase pay for myself AND all the drivers. thats all for now and please say hello to travis for me!


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Post this in the LA section. 

Here in Boston I will enjoy my $1.20/mile


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Your scheme may work for a short while but eventually, Uber will catch up with you and will probably tweak the system to prevent these abuses from happening again. Perhaps they'll tweak the algorithm for surges or change up how cancellation fees are paid. However they handle it, I guarantee the end result will make it even worse for the drivers than it already is. I only hope for the sake of the drivers in your market that Uber pulls your driver account before you screw it up for the rest of them.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Your scheme may work for a short while but eventually, Uber will catch up with you and will probably tweak the system to prevent these abuses from happening again. Perhaps they'll tweak the algorithm for surges or change up how cancellation fees are paid. However they handle it, I guarantee the end result will make it even worse for the drivers than it already is. I only hope for the sake of the drivers in your market that Uber pulls your driver account before you screw it up for the rest of them.


i smell 5th column here


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd almost think you would better handing out fliers to the sign up line. But then if there their, there determined anyway. Which most will have to find out for themselves.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'd almost think you would better handing out fliers to the sign up line. But then if there their, there determined anyway. Which most will have to find out for themselves.


I'm working on getting a billboard right by the office.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

Juber said:


> If anyone would like to chip in, I would like to place a billboard ad right across Uber offices on Westwood that informs Newby drivers not to take rides under 2.0x. I'm putting in $50 to start. Btw, anyone work for clearchannel ??


Nobody works for "clearchannel" anymore.

The company is now called "iHeart Media".

Sorry, had to be that guy. Carry on. LOL


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

CardinalFanSPI said:


> Nobody works for "clearchannel" anymore.
> 
> The company is now called "iHeart Media".
> 
> Sorry, had to be that guy. Carry on. LOL


Their billboard business is still "clearchannel outdoor"

Sorry, had to be that guy


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Thoughtless, disrespectful, rude, manipulative, etc.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Thoughtless, disrespectful, rude, manipulative, etc.


That describes Uber to the T!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll wager $20 some driver punches this clown in the face and shoves his $2 up his a........


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

suewho said:


> I'll wager $20 some driver punches this clown in the face and shoves his $2 up his a........


We have a new wager...I think there may be a few drivers willing to pay to see the YouTube video of that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Juber said:


> Their billboard business is still "clearchannel outdoor"
> 
> Sorry, had to be that guy


POST # 69 / @Juber : Wasteth not thine
time
with these Nabob's of Negativity! A certain
@KingGreg 's Noxious Emissions of
Intolerance are Compelling you to act.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

suewho said:


> I'll wager $20 some driver punches this clown in the face and shoves his $2 up his a........


How about u put $2 up your mom and see how she reacts


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> We have a new wager...I think there may be a few drivers willing to pay to see the YouTube video of that.


I'll buy a ticket for sure.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Juber said:


> How about u put $2 up your mom and see how she reacts


you are either really dumb or a corporate spy. And here's why:

I request a ride. Driver shows. I cancel before 5 minutes thus driver gets $0. However, I give driver $2 cash and explain why. According to you, I should be punched for doing this.

But when UBER pays someone $2.40 BEFORE TAX you throw your hat up in the air and exclaim your love for uber!

Again, either dumb or uber PR associate. 
check mate!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Neither. I dont work for uber and i dont drive for uber. Im not so dumb or desperate to be a) driving around for loose change or b) spending my time thinking up hair brained schemes to try and scam the system. You can read back throuh my entire history on this forum and never see me proclaim my love for uber. I will however lurk around the forum, waiting for the news you have been deactivated. It happens to them all in the end....


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Juber said:


> We live in a capitalist system. Uber has every right to squeeze every last penny out of us.


Fake activists always forfeit their argument in the very first sentence. Before the BUT. Not even after!

Why does Uber possess this right? Because you so enthusiastically grant them it?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Fake activists always forfeit their argument in the very first sentence. Before the BUT. Not even after!
> 
> Why does Uber possess this right? Because you so enthusiastically grant them it?


u Marxist ******.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I cant wait to see this billboard you're talking about.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

suewho said:


> I cant wait to see this billboard you're talking about.


You will see the billboard about the same time as seeing a Unicorn.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm quite thankful that his market and mine are separated by the entire country.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

maybe you guys should keep this in pm.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm quite thankful that his market and mine are separated by the entire country.


I'm quite thankful he is in an entire country all together.

But I do give him props for trying. A billboard is a great idea to get the word out and would love to see someone do this. But in the end how effective will it be and who is going to spend that kind of money. Last I checked it was $200,000 per month in Toronto for a billboard. LA I can't see it being anything less.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

Juber said:


> Their billboard business is still "clearchannel outdoor"
> 
> Sorry, had to be that guy


Touche', sir.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Your scheme may work for a short while but eventually, Uber will catch up with you and will probably tweak the system to prevent these abuses from happening again. Perhaps they'll tweak the algorithm for surges or change up how cancellation fees are paid. However they handle it, I guarantee the end result will make it even worse for the drivers than it already is. I only hope for the sake of the drivers in your market that Uber pulls your driver account before you screw it up for the rest of them.


Wow Tim
For the last 4 weeks in Boston I only accepted surge jobs . I absolutely will not drive someone that wants a & 3.20 Ride in my car. It's NOT happening . ( I have not sent other drivers on wild goose chases) but I just shut off my app until the surge comes back. Usually only 3-4 minutes & work a different schedule. After you put 40000 miles on your car for $20000 you may rethink driving 7 miles & 11 minutes for $3.00 but not me NO SURGE NO DRIVE. PERIOD.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

How do you plan to inform all of the drivers in LA? Certainly you understand that this little blog probably only has about.0001% of the LA drivers looking at your post. Your plan is severely flawed.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> How do you plan to inform all of the drivers in LA? Certainly you understand that this little blog probably only has about.0001% of the LA drivers looking at your post. Your plan is severely flawed.


Obviously, you have not read up carefully. If the "few" drivers on here participate, it will spread to all the drivers not on here.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> What's more probable: that for four weeks you drove with an acceptance rate of - what? - 20% and *didn't* get deactivated? Or that you're just making this up to get attention and/or to screw over other drivers?


he only logs on when it is surging so his acceptance rate could be as high as 100%. and no one except you is here to screw over drivers with your poor logic. the point of this is to help drivers make more money and we have. we are independent contractors and can choose to only sign on when its surging. absolutley nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> What's more probable: that for four weeks you drove with an acceptance rate of - what? - 20% and *didn't* get deactivated? Or that you're just making this up to get attention and/or to screw over other drivers?


first like I said is I don't leave the app on Ihave two phones like most drivers and I can see when the surge price comes back then I go online with my uber phone & accept jobs I'm not as picky as a surge price as some 1.9 I'll take 1.3 1.4 1.5. I just will not accept no surge. & my acceptance rate is not high 60 % anyway because I do not drive like an idiot 10-15 minutes to pick someone up also I will not bang an illegal uturn on roads, bridges, tunnels just because the app says I'm the closest driver.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

The riders use uber for the convenience not the price uber is screwing all the uber X drivers with their pricing 
and in a rural areasthey just want a car that will show upit has nothing to do with pricing


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> So many questions :
> How is it that Uber has not deactivated you for a low acceptance rate?
> 
> How can you personally tell when a surge is about to happen in your area when driver after driver on this forum has posted that "chasing surges" never ever works. Do you have surge ESP?
> ...


oh diane...


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Because I still accept 60% "of jobs & have 4.9 rating, a brand new car, always clean, & there are no more guarantees in Boston & since the snow started to fall we've been surge Non stop. 
Idk where you people drive but in Boston I have seen my fair share of crazy uber drivers taking illegal turns, banging uturns on the Massachusetts Ave & the Gilmore bridge, go from the right lane cross 2 lanes & take a left turn why because the uber app says so. Heard of drivers accepting jobs as they are driving thru the tunnel are you people crazy for your acceptance rate lol that would be the day I will pay the 5$ toll & drive back to pick someone up for $3.20


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Because I still accept 60% "of jobs & have 4.9 rating, a brand new car, always clean, & there are no more guarantees in Boston & since the snow started to fall we've been surge Non stop.
> Idk where you people drive but in Boston I have seen my fair share of crazy uber drivers taking illegal turns, banging uturns on the Massachusetts Ave & the Gilmore bridge, go from the right lane cross 2 lanes & take a left turn why because the uber app says so. Heard of drivers accepting jobs as they are driving thru the tunnel are you people crazy for your acceptance rate lol that would be the day I will pay the 5$ toll & drive back to pick someone up for $3.20


F the acceptance rate. I agree with you. I get a daily text from Uber saying "have been canceling too many rides and "your acceptance rate is below 80% I cancel on almost everyone. Just to F with Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I get the occasional low acceptance rate email. Uber has to do better job in giving an ETA that is realistic and won't jump from 5 to 15 minutes upon acceptance for me to have higher acceptance rates.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Juber said:


> Obviously, you have not read up carefully. If the "few" drivers on here participate, it will spread to all the drivers not on here.


How exactly do you think it will spread? Word of mouth? Do you really believe that the tens of thousands of LA driver actually are friends or colleagues who communicate with each other? I have read your idea carefully, I'm just intelligent enough to understand how your plan is nothing more than your rationalization to treat a few drivers in your area poorly. Drive only when surging, many do; but thinking that your going to force surge prices by placing false pings on drivers who don't want to play by your rules is delusional thinking.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> How exactly do you think it will spread? Word of mouth? Do you really believe that the tens of thousands of LA driver actually are friends or colleagues who communicate with each other? I have read your idea carefully, I'm just intelligent enough to understand how your plan is nothing more than your rationalization to treat a few drivers in your area poorly. Drive only when surging, many do; but thinking that your going to force surge prices by placing false pings on drivers who don't want to play by your rules is delusional thinking.


I don't think you will expect an answer. I'm sure he was given the boot a few weeks ago. That's what happens when a loudmouth goes quiet. He may be back in about a week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I don't think you will expect an answer. I'm sure he was given the boot a few weeks ago. That's what happens when a loudmouth goes quiet. He may be back in about a week.


Damn..... I had planned to spend my day waiting for a response. Now what? I guess I could Uber dirve....Nahhh...**** that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Juber said:


> you are either really dumb or a corporate spy. And here's why:
> 
> I request a ride. Driver shows. I cancel before 5 minutes thus driver gets $0. However, I give driver $2 cash and explain why. According to you, I should be punched for doing this.
> 
> ...


If you cancel before 5 minutes, how do they show up?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

A cancel only shows up on your dashboard if the Passenger cancelled or you cancel after 5 minutes for a passenger no-show.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

suewho said:


> Neither. I dont work for uber and i dont drive for uber. Im not so dumb or desperate to be a) driving around for loose change or b) spending my time thinking up hair brained schemes to try and scam the system. You can read back throuh my entire history on this forum and never see me proclaim my love for uber. I will however lurk around the forum, waiting for the news you have been deactivated. It happens to them all in the end....


With popcorn in hand ?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> A cancel only shows up on your dashboard if the Passenger cancelled or you cancel after 5 minutes for a passenger no-show.


No, I meant the driver that is getting the $2 from Juber.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey you guys and gals. He's close with his idea. He's lazy in my opinion and his math is a little off. Remember we are all independent contractors. We decide what jobs we want. If there were less drivers on the road we would make more money. If drivers ignored pings the price would surge but Uber is a few steps ahead of you. The surge works differently in San Francisco than what I think your experiencing in LA. Uber doesn't want to charge more the goal has always been to get the FREE cars on the road and then where they want them. It has very little to do with a higher price based on demand on most days.


----------



## 84483Team (Dec 8, 2014)

Please check this group out any ride share driver must join for there own good.






https://m.facebook.com/84483team


----------



## 84483Team (Dec 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah!
> In theory this is doable. But making it happen is daunting. You'd need mass participation from other drivers in LA.
> Here are some suggestions:
> 1) Join @84483Team by texting "UberLA" to 84483. Go to one of their meetings and see if they are amenable to it.
> ...


Please check this group out any ride share driver must join for there own good.






https://m.facebook.com/84483team


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Unfortunately the kind of driver, if you will, that will *never* go along with this plan are the ones *who are filthy rich and don't give a **** about money, but instead, they drive solely to show off their cars and meet people. *Uber loves them.


----------

